# TT's on show



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

Why when i see alot of TT's on show do they have the fuel flap open ?










this is a genuine question .


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

vfunk said:


> Why when i see alot of TT's on show do they have the fuel flap open ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to sure if this is correct however, from what I understand this was at a concours not a show and shine. A concours is a 'how clean is you car and how anally retentive are you' type show, whereas a show and shine is a 'look at my car and all the things I've had done to it, isn't it pretty' type show.

Make any sense? I'm confused too!

:? :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

The fuel cap plays a big part in the photo posing factor :lol: Shame the pictures wasn't taken from the other angle though with top side showing more in the pic


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

Dotti said:


> The fuel cap plays a big part in the photo posing factor :lol: Shame the pictures wasn't taken from the other angle though with top side showing more in the pic


How come ? It looks like the cars run out of fuel to me .


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

shouldnt concours be judged on std cars that are anally cleaned, not cheap bodykitted cars


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vfunk said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > The fuel cap plays a big part in the photo posing factor :lol: Shame the pictures wasn't taken from the other angle though with top side showing more in the pic
> ...


No, I ment with it open


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

g.stylz said:


> shouldnt concours be judged on std cars that are anally cleaned, not cheap bodykitted cars


That is no cheap bodykitted car! There was a class for standard and modified.


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

DeanTT said:


> g.stylz said:
> 
> 
> > shouldnt concours be judged on std cars that are anally cleaned, not cheap bodykitted cars
> ...


shouldnt they have a rule for the modified class, so only tasteful cars can enter. that TT lookes like it was built with money not style!


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

DeanTT said:


> g.stylz said:
> 
> 
> > shouldnt concours be judged on std cars that are anally cleaned, not cheap bodykitted cars
> ...


also to clarify on earlier posts if there was 2 categories this class would have been the show and shine then and the modfied would have been the concours, would it not?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rob's TT is gorgeous when you see it and feel it more than in pictures. A lot of hard work, time and money has gone into getting it like that. It's his hobby like most of the enthusiasts on here


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

g.stylz said:


> shouldnt they have a rule for the modified class, so only tasteful cars can enter. that TT lookes like it was built with money not style!


Everybody has their own style, and so they are going to style their cars differently, it's all personal taste. Looks pretty stylish in my opinion. Making a great impression on your 4th post :wink:


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

Dotti said:


> Rob's TT is gorgeous when you see it and feel it more than in pictures. A lot of hard work, time and money has gone into getting it like that. It's his hobby like most of the enthusiasts on here


ive seen it at GTi International show, looked like a fish out of water with all the other examples there


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

g.stylz said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Rob's TT is gorgeous when you see it and feel it more than in pictures. A lot of hard work, time and money has gone into getting it like that. It's his hobby like most of the enthusiasts on here
> ...


It does, but it's kinda pretty :wink:


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

did he run out of paint for the door handles?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

G.Styles your too cheeky :lol: :wink:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

g.stylz said:


> did he run out of paint for the door handles?


No they are carbon.


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

DeanTT said:


> g.stylz said:
> 
> 
> > did he run out of paint for the door handles?
> ...


isnt carbon paintable?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

g.stylz said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > g.stylz said:
> ...


haha, why would you want to paint over carbon fibre, you'd hide the weave!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

DeanTT said:


> g.stylz said:
> 
> 
> > DeanTT said:
> ...


To make robokyn's car colour co-ordinated


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

DeanTT said:


> g.stylz said:
> 
> 
> > DeanTT said:
> ...


also its quite entertaining to see (as quoted earlier, built with money not style) the guys gone for carbon handles with a heavy cheap and tacky bodykit, this car is bonkers i dont think even pimp my ride could correct it!

its a clear example of how to get your credit card out with a tuning catalogue and make the UK roads a more dangerous place. If i saw that on the road i would just crash prob straight into it just to save fellow enthusiasts from seeing this horror.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Got any piccies of your TT to show us?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

g.stylz said:


> also its quite entertaining to see (as quoted earlier, built with money not style) the guys gone for carbon handles with a heavy cheap and tacky bodykit, this car is bonkers i dont think even pimp my ride could correct it!
> 
> its a clear example of how to get your credit card out with a tuning catalogue and make the UK roads a more dangerous place. If i saw that on the road i would just crash prob straight into it just to save fellow enthusiasts from seeing this horror.


Everyone's entitled to their own opinion, that's a tad harsh though buddy. I see your in the process of modding your's, don't forget to post pics so that everyone knows how to mod a TT properly.


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

oh dont you worry i will definately be posting mine, thing is ive only bought it and the way i modify cars you need to get your hands dirty not your wallet


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

g.stylz said:


> oh dont you worry i will definately be posting mine, thing is ive only bought it and the way i modify cars you need to get your hands dirty not your wallet


Hope you have endless bottles of fairy liquid then to wash your 'dirty' hands and to make them nice and soft


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

Dotti said:


> g.stylz said:
> 
> 
> > oh dont you worry i will definately be posting mine, thing is ive only bought it and the way i modify cars you need to get your hands dirty not your wallet
> ...


i wouldnt worry too much about that, why you kissing my arse soo much anyways, i might own a TT but im not a fancy boy!


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

g.stylz said:


> the way i modify cars you need to get your hands dirty not your wallet


I've read a lot about this debate (money vs elbow grease), I personally wouldn't ever touch an engine, or anything even mildly complicated to do with cars. I don't have the patience, time or knowledge. I'm one of those that would spend the cash (gulliball* sp* if you like) If you've got the knowledge (that you clearly have) then good on you, it makes the project that little bit more rewarding!

For me though, I'd rather flash a wad of money in front of somebody knowing that I'm not going to cock it up!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

g.stylz said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > g.stylz said:
> ...


I'm happily married thanks :-*


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

g.stylz said:


> i might own a TT but im not a fancy boy!


Neither is Dotti :? as she is [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

DeanTT said:


> For me though, I'd rather flash a wad of money in front of somebody knowing that I'm not going to cock it up!


Lend us a fiver  :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

davidg said:


> g.stylz said:
> 
> 
> > i might own a TT but im not a fancy boy!
> ...


Oh hi David  . My nephew loves the keyring you made him [smiley=sweetheart.gif] . Thank you so much once again it is awsome  :-*


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

Dotti said:


> g.stylz said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


i was only joking, pls dont be offended...

i do like women though


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

g.stylz said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > g.stylz said:
> ...


Glad to hear it . So be nice on here and like other owner's TiTTies  :wink:


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

oh btw im curious as to why ppl have removed their spoilers i thought this was designed to keep the back end in place?

also carbon ones may look better but do they serve the purpose?

also seen half sized ones, do these still keep the back down?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You might need to do a seperate thread with pros and cons with a poll regarding the removal of spoilers


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

well this thread as gone so off topic i thought i would refresh it with some useful information, rather then leaving your fuel flap open so ppl can see how clean your fuel cap is...


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

g.stylz said:


> oh btw im curious as to why ppl have removed their spoilers i thought this was designed to keep the back end in place?
> 
> also carbon ones may look better but do they serve the purpose?
> 
> also seen half sized ones, do these still keep the back down?


TT's were originally rolled out of the factory with no spoilers, then there was a recall as the cars were "unstable", this was I believe due to ARB's and bushes (same as S3 but nobody had an issue in the S3, must just be TT drivers). I believe the spoiler was added with the recall to the arb's as to give the punters a visual sign that they have changed the car for the better, and it should now stick to the ground better.

There are 2 types of spoilers, those on the 20v's, which have the "half sized ones" and ones that are on the V6 and Q6 have the full size ones.

The difference being a bit of plastic added around the "half size" spoiler. Like so.....










the carbon ones are just stuck on the same as the V6 one's....










So big one's are merely a penis extension, much like the TT itself



That probably doesn't make any sense, hell it is 2am


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

DeanTT said:


> g.stylz said:
> 
> 
> > oh btw im curious as to why ppl have removed their spoilers i thought this was designed to keep the back end in place?
> ...


many thanks for that, im gonna take mine off. im sure the plastic crap wont do much anyways considering theres a huge big bar behind the bumper that prob weighs half a ton

i'll stop now otherwise that roberto will get upset hes not getting any attention


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice try Rob but you ain't foolin' me. :wink:

'g.stylz' indeed! 

Your new name sounds like the 'Primark' of TT Land...

I had a suspicion you might be going the Cal-look route 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Yet more evidence that an IQ test is needed for membership applications.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Leg said:


> Yet more evidence that an IQ test is needed for membership applications.


Are you calling me thick? :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Yet more evidence that an IQ test is needed for membership applications.
> ...


LOL no, that dipstick who has posted arsejuice all over this thread. GPiles or whatever her name is. :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Leg said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Well i still think it's an aliarse and it's Robokyn winding up the troops about the new look for his car 

cheers

Rich


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


Aye suppose it could be. I do hope not, new members of that ilk are always entertaining.


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

Unbelivable.. Ask a simple question about somthing thats been on my mind for a while.... then wake up to 5 pages of toss..Guess its better to ask the owners at the next show i see them at


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

vfunk said:


> Unbelivable.. Ask a simple question about somthing thats been on my mind for a while.... then wake up to 5 pages of toss..Guess its better to ask the owners at the next show i see them at


Your question has been answered perfectly reasonably and posts from GStylz have been responded to accordingly too. The fact that his first post states that the car in question has a 'cheap' bodykit probably didnt help matters but his further posts are equally petty minded and immature.



g.stylz said:


> oh dont you worry i will definately be posting mine, thing is ive only bought it and the way i modify cars you need to get your hands dirty not your wallet


I mean this comment is as dim as it gets. Ok, so lets take my example. Im no mechanic, Ive spent Â£7500 on my car and the vast majority of that has been on performance and handling mods. Which approach do I take:

1. Buy the parts and fit them myself (or should I design and machine the parts as well?) bearing in mind I have no qualificatons in mechanical engineering nor experience of any type that is relevant. Then, when its all fitted, happily take the car on the road and do 100mph plus in it putting faith in my own abilities to fit everything properly.

or

2. Pay experts with all the right equipment, experience and qualifications to fit it and set it up properly so I get all the requisite guarantees and confidence of a job well done.

I mean its a stupid comment to make. Taking that argument the guy should be designing his car from the ground up, moulding his panels, building the chassis etc because in the end where do you draw the line?

Hilarious.

To further respond to your question, Rob has a custom fuel cap imported from the States. If I recall it is polished Aluminium. Another reason for him to display it in a concourse competition although they all do as every aspect of the car is examined by the judges, including things such as the toolkit etc (Yellow has his tools chromed for example).


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

> To further respond to your question, Rob has a custom fuel cap imported from the States. If I recall it is polished Aluminium. Another reason for him to display it in a concourse competition although they all do as every aspect of the car is examined by the judges, including things such as the toolkit etc (Yellow has his tools chromed for example).


Thank you for that, I feel bad that i used Robs car as an example picture now . I should of asked the question with just text. Thank you clearing things up.


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

vfunk said:


> Unbelivable.. Ask a simple question about somthing thats been on my mind for a while.... then wake up to 5 pages of toss..Guess its better to ask the owners at the next show i see them at


think you should line up and get a autograph 1st! maybe he can sign your TT for you, that way you will have to keep it forever


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Whether the petrol cap is flipped up open or closed down shut, it still makes the mk1 on that curvy bit of it's rear  Audi did right there putting the petrol cap exactly on that bit of the car unlike the mk2 where it looks a bit artificial and like a mole waiting to fall of


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Whether the petrol cap is flipped up open or closed down shut, it still makes the mk1 on that curvy bit of it's rear  Audi did right there putting the petrol cap exactly on that bit of the car unlike the mk2 where it looks a bit artificial and like a mole waiting to fall of


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry I missed all this as I spent hammering my credit card at a family wedding, G stylezzzzzz not to worry I am sure once you've done your car I can take it as how to style your car,

Darren don't worry you can buy me a beer at ED38 it was up for cleaning I think as I generally have it down to show off that lovely rear and side of the design.


----------



## 300TT (Apr 22, 2007)

vfunk said:


> Unbelivable.. Ask a simple question about somthing thats been on my mind for a while.... then wake up to 5 pages of toss..Guess its better to ask the owners at the next show i see them at


Darren whats it all coming to lol :roll: I am thinking of removing the TT cap completly and maybe fitting a Porsche item. 8)

Anyway have you got any news on the Alloy item we want to change.asap please :-*


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

300TT said:


> vfunk said:
> 
> 
> > Unbelivable.. Ask a simple question about somthing thats been on my mind for a while.... then wake up to 5 pages of toss..Guess its better to ask the owners at the next show i see them at
> ...


dont be such a fool., why remove something original and then chop up things to fit a porsche item, utter craziness, next you be telling us you are rolling your arches and lowering more than the TUV indicators :? :? :?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Just to keep you abreast of my decision making involving my car as I can see how it has affected you,

The reason there is black on the car is to break up all that redness, but hey you've seen the car and made your mind up about a fish out of water, it must have been a popular fish due the comments I received and the number of pictures that were taken of the car.

Needless to say You didn't approach me and tell me face to face about the destruction I had done to my car,

I really am looking forward to seeing your car perhaps you could post up some pictures in a before and after scenario


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

robokn said:


> Just to keep you abreast of my decision making involving my car as I can see how it has affected you,
> 
> The reason there is black on the car is to break up all that redness, but hey you've seen the car and made your mind up about a fish out of water, it must have been a popular fish due the comments I received and the number of pictures that were taken of the car.
> 
> ...


i can see your trying to justify your mistakes, dont try to hard i couldnt care less :lol:

dont tell me you recieved these comments at GTi international? i bet they were, ppl that go to inters love this type of shit.!

bascially your car is a fucking mess, i wanted to approach you but i think you tried to style yourself accordingly to your so called TT. i wasnt brave enough to tackle such ugliness. sorry

at least im man enough to keep away from you, dont wanna get this styling infection you have....


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rob I would leave it, he sounds hard, dont want you getting into any trouble. :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

G.STYLEZ, you sound like a complete twat imo! robb has one of the best TT`s in the uk, ok not to some peoples tastes but not bad enough to credit comments like yours :?

SO WHERE ARE THE PICS OF YOUR TT THEN???????????????


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

KammyTT said:


> G.STYLEZ, you sound like a complete twat imo! robb has one of the best TT`s in the uk, ok not to some peoples tastes but not bad enough to credit comments like yours :?
> 
> SO WHERE ARE THE PICS OF YOUR TT THEN???????????????


once its ready, you will be the firt guys to see it, TT forum exclusive, cant wait to see what you gays and retarded cocksuckers think of it


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

so if we are all retards and cocksuckers thewhy not go show some fuckwitts from a chav estate that give a flying shit, better still i bet your mum will love it no matter what :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

g.stylz said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > G.STYLEZ, you sound like a complete twat imo! robb has one of the best TT`s in the uk, ok not to some peoples tastes but not bad enough to credit comments like yours :?
> ...


Homosexual, stupid and givers of oral sex. Now how on Earth would you know such detail about other members? What the _hell _actually goes on at these shows you all attend?


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

g.stylz said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > G.STYLEZ, you sound like a complete twat imo! robb has one of the best TT`s in the uk, ok not to some peoples tastes but not bad enough to credit comments like yours :?
> ...


Guys just ignore him, I bet he owns a cosa with a dustbin exhaust, sad lonely people like this come places like this to try and pretend they have somin they don't, bet wishes he had a TT! :lol:


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: hit a nerve, did i

you guys need to chill, take a car so seriously


----------



## J1MMY (Nov 13, 2006)

g.stylz said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > G.STYLEZ, you sound like a complete twat imo! robb has one of the best TT`s in the uk, ok not to some peoples tastes but not bad enough to credit comments like yours :?
> ...


Sounds like that mug that was on here a few months ago, what was his name, Prettyboy or something. Great entertainment but what a knob!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

so g.stylz, do you actually have a TT or is it corsa?


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

KammyTT said:


> so g.stylz, do you actually have a TT or is it corsa?


i have a corsa that im applying a bodykit too like that rob is  budget TT, its the way forward


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

J1MMY said:


> g.stylz said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


Funny I was going to say the same thing, its got to be "prettyboy" he even types the same! :lol:


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Bloody hell..didnt know this picture was gona cause such argument, or i woul dn't have taken it....
The reason the bloody thing was open, is because it had such a posh petrol cap....
Wether i should have taken the shott higher or lower is down to me...my frigin camera my frigin shott.....how dare anyone use it anyway....without my permission...
As far as the car is concerned, i think it looks the " Dog's Bolox"....if this guy doesnt like it *[mod edit - no swearing outside of the flame room]*
He's probably a 45 year old virgin, wears byciclle clips, thick fucking glasses, lives with his mum in a council flat and suffers from premature ejaculation..
forget him.

Haaaaaa...i feel better now,
Jose


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

No worries MY car MY well earned money not on a credit card MY choices so basically if I like it it goes on if I don't then it doesn't, so g style zzzzzzz if it causes you so much pain why write about it and front up you whip and as for inters somebody must have liked it to win second place, what did yours win


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Blimey is this thread still going


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

Sup3rfly said:


> He's probably a 45 year old virgin, wears byciclle clips, thick fucking glasses, lives with his mum in a council flat and suffers from premature ejaculation..
> forget him.
> 
> Haaaaaa...i feel better now,
> Jose


thats a saucy add for the Personal's section. good luck to ya, hope rob finds you :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

g.stylz said:


> Sup3rfly said:
> 
> 
> > He's probably a 45 year old virgin, wears byciclle clips, thick fucking glasses, lives with his mum in a council flat and suffers from premature ejaculation..
> ...


Go on G.Stylee reveal yourself


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

g.stylz said:


> Sup3rfly said:
> 
> 
> > He's probably a 45 year old virgin, wears byciclle clips, thick fucking glasses, lives with his mum in a council flat and suffers from premature ejaculation..
> ...


Happily married with two lovely girls sorry


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

robokn said:


> g.stylz said:
> 
> 
> > Sup3rfly said:
> ...


Married to TWO lovely girls eh, you lucky sod. Mind you, stereo nagging, maybe not afterall.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

That's why I have two dog's just to even up the balance :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

LOL... good jokes

hey robbo can you post up a pic of your engine bay please. im trying to be persuaded into trying very hard to see it from your point of view. no bullshit i am seriously interested


----------



## LOW-TT (Apr 18, 2007)

g.stylz said:


> LOL... good jokes
> 
> hey robbo can you post up a pic of your engine bay please. im trying to be persuaded into trying very hard to see it from your point of view. no bullshit i am seriously interested


whats under the hood then, HGP twin turbo'd 3.2 or something?

come on, i'm intrigued now :?:


----------



## g.stylz (Jul 20, 2007)

LOW-TT said:


> g.stylz said:
> 
> 
> > LOL... good jokes
> ...


think hes still trying to find a color coded camera to take a pic


----------

